# Nimi C5



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Afew guys fishing, I heard 4".


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 251692
> Afew guys fishing, I heard 4".


is that open water behind them


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

No, entire lake is locked up. You can actually see the frozen wind blown ripples on some shorelines. Nobody at C6.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

No pictures please some people get offended!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea your right... I'm sure Elvis and Jimi H will get pissed off. Not sure who's in the shanty though. Can't make them out.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't see any fish on the ice ?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Whaler said:


> I don't see any fish on the ice ?


 my comment is to u want everyone next to u!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahaha take my pic I'm ready ya don't see any fish because those guys are walking around with there butt puckered hahahahahah besides only dinks there lol


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bustedrod said:


> hahaha take my pic I'm ready ya don't see any fish because those guys are walking around with there butt puckered hahahahahah besides only dinks there lol


I hear u! It's funny on this site that guys talk bout dinks but keep every 7 in Gil or 6 in! Not saying u but people need to take pro active ways to help the fisherie more! Not saying every lake needs to but some need a thinning of stunted fish bye putting in some kind other kind of predator and so on! Gils could take up to 9 years to get 9 in!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I was the guy farthest away and that will be $50 for taking my photo. Lol. We had just moved. Ended up catching at least 50 gills. Ten were 8-9 inches also had a nice 10+ red ear. Not sure how many IBJ caught but I bet he had over 50. Ice was a solid 4 where we were. The part that looks open was open on Tuesday afternoon. We didn't go out that far figured it needed another day.


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

thought that might have been IBJ,but didn't see the Tundra. Must be going stealth mode,lol


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm taking the hot niegbor girl today, how was the action. Don't care about size just marks on the vex


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

ballast said:


> I'm taking the hot niegbor girl today, how was the action. Don't care about size just marks on the vex


Nice one not a chance! Same ole tho g


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Nice one not a chance! Same ole tho g


Thing


ballast said:


> I'm taking the hot niegbor girl today, how was the action. Don't care about size just marks on the vex


thing


ballast said:


> I'm taking the hot niegbor girl today, how was the action. Don't care about size just marks on the vex


thing


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> I was the guy farthest away and that will be $50 for taking my photo. Lol. We had just moved. Ended up catching at least 50 gills. Ten were 8-9 inches also had a nice 10+ red ear. Not sure how many IBJ caught but I bet he had over 50. Ice was a solid 4 where we were. The part that looks open was open on Tuesday afternoon. We didn't go out that far figured it needed another day.


What fow any color particularly workin I’m not going to Nimi just wondering if bright or dull is rippin and fow they are feeding in


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

25asnyder said:


> What fow any color particularly workin I’m not going to Nimi just wondering if bright or dull is rippin and fow they are feeding in



I fished today on another part of the lake. Kept about 15 bluegill and redears between 7 and 9 inches. 8 fow natural colored jig and plastics with no meat.


----------

